# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  I mi smo roditelji!!! ...toliko sam cekala ovaj trenutak...

## magda_

Drage moje i dragi moji,

Postali smo roditelji jednog malog bebacha, nase sunce je vec nekoliko dana s nama. Ostvario nam se dugogodisnji san... bas tako ... SAN ... sad znam kako je zivjeti snove... presretni smo i beskrajno zahvalni Milostivom  Bogu sto ga je za nas stvorio, samo za nas.

Nase sunce je rodjeno na MM-ov rodjendan!!!

Jednom sam otvorila topic "kako muzici promisljaju o usvajanju", a sada svog muza poznati ne mogu, uvijek je bio divan, ali u ovom izdanju jos ga nisam vidjela... iz usta mu ne izlaze rijeci "nas sin", "spava nam sin", "sin"...

Eto, rodo nam se nas sin!

Toliko od mene za sada, puse svima.

----------


## čokolada

Magdaaaa  :D  :D , baš sam se neki dan pitala što je s nekim ljudima koji su rijetko na forumu, jesu li im se ostvarili snovi... tvoji, vidim, jesu! Čestitam vam od srca! Javi se češće   :Love:  .

----------


## lucij@

I ja čestitam od srca! Baš si me raznježila.   :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam na prekrasnom sinčiću   :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitam i veselim se s vama!  :D

----------


## ina33

Magda_ draga, čestitam vam, koja predivna vijest  :D !!! Baš sam jučer mislila na tebe, vjerovala ili ne, isto kao i čokolada pitala sam se što je s "mojim" dragim curama iz BiH... I sjećam se topica, kako ne   :Heart:  !

----------


## sanja74

magda, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Čestitam! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Val

Čestitam :D

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## piplica

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Inda_os

Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## japanka

:Heart:

----------


## Joe

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Tako sam sretna zbog vas.  :D 

sad mi je zazvonilo u ušima http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GklOzMGtBg

----------


## Fidji

Prekrasno.   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Cestitam  :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Cestitam, prekrasno  :D  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## Brunda

Čestitam   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Divno, Magda, od srca vam čestitam   :Love:  
Uživajte u svom sinu   :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Divno je pročitati ovakvu sreću! Čestitam!!!   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke i od mene na malom   :Saint:

----------


## saška

Čestitam od srca  :D !!!

----------


## Arkana10

Ova vijest mi je uljepsala dan!
Draga Magda tebi i tm cestitam od srca!!!
A vasem sinu puno uzivanja sa vama zelim!!!!  :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam i stvarno se veselim sa vama!!!!   :Love:

----------


## sis

Čestitam!

----------


## teuta

Super, prekrasno i sve čestitke novoj obitelji   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam mami,tati i sinu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

čestitam  :D ,uživajte sa svojim sinekom  :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

Čestitam vam!   :Heart:

----------


## marijani

Čestitam vam od srca!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## imela

Čestitam   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

pridruzujem se cestitkama :D  :D

----------


## Livija2

Sve  najbolje   povodom   rođenja   vašeg   sina  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

:Love:

----------


## mia

Čestitam  :D

----------


## Snjeska

> Magda_ draga, čestitam vam, koja predivna vijest  :D !!! Baš sam jučer mislila na tebe, vjerovala ili ne, isto kao i čokolada pitala sam se što je s "mojim" dragim curama iz BiH... I sjećam se topica, kako ne   !


Evo i ja sam jučer mislila na tebe i sad čitam ovo  :Kiss:  
jako sam sretna zbog vas i vašeg sina  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od   :Heart:  .
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas troje, za sretnu obitelj.

----------


## fjora

magdice, nevjerovatno, koja sreća, čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## Mariela

:D  :D  :D 
Najljepša vijest koju sam danas dobila.

Od srca čestitam.

----------


## teuta

čestitke, mogu primjetiti da na ovom forumu ima više poroda nego u rodilištu   :Laughing:

----------


## ZO

čestitam, predivne vijesti  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pahuljičica

Magda draga, čestitam ti od srca.  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

čestitam   :Love:

----------


## Pticica

Čestitam!

----------


## malena beba

rijetko zalutam na ovaj topic ali kad se to dogodi uvijek me raznjeze dobre vijesti   :Heart:  

cestitam na bebici   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

wooooow, koliko cestitkiiiiii!!!
hvala drage moje rodice, moja sreca je jos veca kad vidim koliko ljudi je dijeli samnom.
nase sunce ima 10 mjeseci i pronasli smo se u pravo vrijeme, tako da nam nije potreban neki duzi period za adaptaciju, mi smo se vec uklopili i navikli jedni na druge.

sretni smo, uzivamo, mazimo se, pazimo se... u slatkoj smo frci  :Smile: )))

----------


## ina33

O, pa onda se vidimo negdje na PDF-u od 0-1, moja djevojčica ima 11 mjeseci. Magda,   :Heart:  !

----------


## fjora

opa, pa vi ste stariji od nas, mi tek 8   :Love:

----------


## uporna

*magda* čestitam vam od srca na roditeljstvu :D 
Vašem sineku   :Kiss:   i poruka da ima divnu mamu (tatu nisam upoznala ali i on je divan sigurna sam), ali to i on sam osjeća i zna. Želim vam prekrasan zajednički život.  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj, žabac mali!!! Piši kako provodite dane, kako se snalazite u slatkim mukama... Sjećam se kad je moj bio toliki, ko da je jučer bilo, a sad je evo, već 8,5 god. star 8)

----------


## otocanka

Čestitam magda_!  :D

----------


## wewa

da te i ovdje ljubnem, najdraza friska majko!   :Kiss:  
jedva cekam da uzivo podijelim radost s vama troma!   :Love:

----------


## malezija

Čestitam mgada_!!  :Heart:

----------


## sarjevo

Draga magdice, evo i ovdje da poskocim :D  :D  :D za vas troje. Cestitam novopecenim roditeljima a malom bebacu zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta u svom novom domu sa prekrasnim roditeljima.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nenaa

Baš super. Čestitam.

----------


## Zorica

Divno  :Heart: . Cestitke na bembacu  :Love: .

----------


## Tayra

Veselim se zbog vas  :D  :D  :D  ĆESTITAM na malom princu !

----------


## Tayra

*Č*estitam   :Embarassed:  da ne ispadnem nepismena   :Wink:

----------


## ententini

I od mene čestitke :D  :D  :D . Vi ste posvojili u BiH?

----------


## ententini

Pahuljičice , jako sam tužna zbog tebe. Žao mi je jako, *ali nemoj otići.* . Ostani s nama.

_Jedino ne mogu shvatiti, kako nikome od ovih "starih" forumašica  nije stalo da ostane( a zajedno ste sve prolazile, tješile i bodrile jedna drugu), nego ispada da samo mi "nove" navijamo za nju??? Ipak mi se ćini da tu postoje "grupice" koje dijele i čuvaju tajne   ._

Di ste "stare" forumašice da iznesete svoja mišljenja?  :Unsure:

----------


## magda_

hvala curke, budem pisala kad uhvatim vremena, a sada odoh malo do pdf 0-1  :Smile: )) treba bebu hraniti  :Smile: 
ententini, jeste, usvojili smo bebu u bih.

----------


## magda_

Evo da se samo kratko javnemo...

dobili smo jednog malog miseka koji puze ko flak i zavlaci se ko mis i u najmanju rupu... pa ga moramo za nogice hvatati i vaditi.
voli muziku, odmah :D skace i pjeva... nema nigdje mira... veseljko mali...
rijetko place...(ako ga "slusamo") spava ko veliki, najmanje dva puta po danu, a nocu od 7 uvecer do 6 ujutro, samo ga mi probudimo da ga presvucemo i damo hapu, ali odmah nastavlja... i jos nikad se nije probudio nocu da place... nema mjesta ni poze u kreveticu gdje i kako ne spava...i samo pomaze vreca za spavanje... a papa ko veliki, nista ne odbija i uvijek mu je malo  :Smile: )) iako ga stalno nutkam... voli kupanje i pljackanje, samo MRZI presvlacenje... eh tu nastane dernjava iz petnih zila, u toj radnji mora ucestvovati najmanje dvoje ili ganjamo se puzuci i u trku s leđa stavljamo pelenu.

...gledamo ga... jos ne mozemo vjerovati...

...dobili smo ANDJELA!!!

----------


## fjora

slične stvari i naš radi jedino što ne spava od 7 do 6 već puno kraće s buđenjima svaka 2 sata   :Laughing:

----------


## magda_

ovo nismo ocekivali, ali zaista naspavamo se posteno iako imamo bebicu.
fjora  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasno magda!

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, kakva divna vijest! Čestitam sretnim roditeljima.  :D   :Heart:

----------


## mozarela

uvijek se rasplačem na ovakve priče.  :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

:D  :D  :D 

cestitam!   :Love:

----------


## Zrina

Magda čestitam i uživajte u maloj srećici!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sandraks

magda draga, čestitam vam od srca! i ja se mogu pohvaliti s našim sunčekom koje spava od 8 navečer do 4 ujutro, pol 5....ponjupa klopicu i nastavlja do 7,8 ujutro....po danu spava 3-4 puta, nakon klopice....
i da, zaboravila sam reći kako je i inače divan  :Saint:  !!! i naravno, zauvijek moj!  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

magda draga cestitam od srca.

uzivajte sa svojim suncem.

uh koliko srece na ovom podforumu, neka se samo tako nastavi  :Heart:

----------


## kiara

čestitke od srca!!!  :Love:  uživajte u svom malom anđelu  :Saint:

----------


## leonessa

Magda predivno, čestitke od srca , uživajte zajedno   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Betty

Draga cestitam vam od   :Heart:   na vasem malom andjelu , neopisivo sam sretna zbog vas  :D  :D

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## rena7

:Smile:  radujemo se sa vama, čestitamo!   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

magda draga sinek je   :Zaljubljen:   koje slatke muke imate  :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Magda, već sam nekoliko puta s uživanjem pročitala tvoj zadnji post. Za vas i malog anđela.   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

predivno  :Zaljubljen:  uzivajte !!!

----------


## MIJA 32

uživajte u svakoj sekundi,(pre)brzo rastu

----------


## ina33

Magda,   :Heart:  ! A za presvlačenje, o kako te razumijem, nama ili dvije osobe (ako je u potrbušnome, onda je lakše, ali onda ju se mora hvatat u puzećem) ili teletubbiese ili telefon u ruke (to je bila velika greška jer nam je pokvarila fiksni)   :Kiss: .

----------


## dani39

magda,čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## rinče

čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D 

obožavam ovako radosne vijesti!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

e drage rode,
nije nas bilo neko vrijeme, al tu smo mi, sretni, presretni  :Smile: 
proslavili smo 1. rodjendan :D 
vrijeme zaista leti... al nema veze, mi uzivamo, ne prolazi nam tek tako  :Smile: ))
bili smo napravili nekoliko pocetnickih gresaka oko spavanja, jela i nosanja, al sredili smo se... sad je sve ok, naravno, ako sa njegovim potrebama ne kasnimo  :Smile: )
dobili smo pravi poklon, zlatno dijete, zlatnog sina, zaista!
presretni smo i uzivamo u svakom trenutku.
toliko smo navikli jedni na druge da kao da smo od rodjenja zajedno. meni se iz glave totalno brise cinjenica da ga nisam ja rodila, ne da mi se uopce zamarati razmisljanjm o tome, nas je, potpuno je nas, bas takav kakav jeste, najljepsi na svijetu  :Smile: ))) nas sin.
nasa zelja se u potpunosti ispunila. zeljeli smo dijete, cekali skoro 10 godina i docekali ga, hvala Dragom Bogu!!!

puse svima!
 :Kiss:

----------


## magda_

> Magda,   ! A za presvlačenje, o kako te razumijem, nama ili dvije osobe (ako je u potrbušnome, onda je lakše, ali onda ju se mora hvatat u puzećem) ili teletubbiese ili telefon u ruke (to je bila velika greška jer nam je pokvarila fiksni)  .


ina33, upravo tu tehniku presvlacenja smo pronasli, samo sa mobitelom, bila greska ili ne, lahnulo nam je  :Smile: , mada ga sada uspijemo zainteresirati i necim drugim, nekom igrackom... ali kada nista ne pomaze, mobitel DA
 :/

----------


## rozalija

puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sretnu obitelj. Uživajte u svakom danu.  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Draga magda, čula sam da ste dobili dječaka   :Heart:   ali nikako da svratim ovdje da poskočim i na forumu od veselja  :D .
Čestitam vam od sveg srca na vašem malenom zlatu   :Kiss:  
Ljubite ga i uživajte u prekrasnoj ulozi roditelja   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Još jedan trik za presvlačenje koji pali kod Ane - ne staviti je skroz u ležeći kod presvlačenja, nego glavu na jastuke, izgleda da joj je tako lakše, možda ne gubi osjećaj kontrole, ne znam... Šaljem vam   :Heart:  !

----------


## runi

Malo kasnim s čestitkama, ali su zato jako velike;
ČESTITAM OD    :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Loryblue

i ja kasnim s čestitkama, ali za dobre želje nikad nije kasno.
čestitam vam na sineku  :Heart:  
mazite se i volite, iskoristite svaki dan i trenutak - zaslužili ste svo troje  :Love:

----------


## sima

evo jos jedne sto kasni sa cestitanjem  :Laughing:  ,ali vam zato cestitam od  :Heart:   i saljem jednu veliku  :Kiss:

----------


## Andi

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

Hvala vam curke za sve cestitke, ljubim vas sve  :Kiss:  
Moj me sin danas zovnuo MAMA, ali pravo pravcato MAMA! Ranije je pomalo mumlao mmmmmmmmma mmmm, ali danas je jasno rekao MAMA i cijeli dan ponavlja MAMA MAMA MAMMMA  :D  :D  :D 
Nema jos 13 mjeseci, a zajedno smo svega 2 mjeseca :D  :D  :D 
Tako sam sretna :D

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

*magda_* sretna sam zbog vas  :Love:

----------


## wewa

:Heart:   :Kiss:   :D

----------


## wonderwoman

Sva sam se raznjezila  :Love:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Predivno   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Predivno draga moja, sva sam se rastopila od neke nježnosti u sebi. Mogu samo zamisliti kako si se ti osijećala. 
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za cijelu vašu obitelj. Uživajte sa svojom mrvicom.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Draga moja Magda,

Vjeruj mi da jako cesto pomislim na cure s kojima sam prolazila veliki dio puta potpomognute oplodnje i s kojima sam djelila sve sto se ticalo posvojenja. I strahove i snove i nadanja i srecu na kraju.

Izuzetno mi je drago da se i vama osmjehnula sreca, da ste docekali dan kada vam je srce puno a oci se ne prestaju smijati.

Od srca vam cestitam draga i sto da ti drugo kazem, vec da se volite i uzivate u ovom blagoslovu koji ste dobili.

Puno pusa od mene i moje obitelji..


Ljubi svoga andjela   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## dani39

Predivno   :Love:

----------


## magda_

Hvala vam drage moje curke  :Smile: 

Draga Emanuel, drago mi je da si se javila, bas sam neki dan raspremajuci neke papire naisla na onaj casopis gdje si ispricala svoju pricu o posvojenju i one fine fotke i pokazivala muzu. Eto dozvah te  :Wink: 
Sta da pricam, znas kako mi je  :D  :D  :D  
Pusa tebi i tvom deckicu.

----------


## ivanas

Čestitam na bebacu. Bas sam ponovno prelistavala tvoj prvi topic "Kako mužići promisljaju" i jako mi je drago sto prica ima ovakav kraj, a tko zna, mozda dobije i nastavak.   :Heart:  

Zanima me kako se kod njega dogodila promjena da prihvati ideju o usvajanju, imas li koji savjet ili trik? Jer ja bi isto posvojila a moj dragi jos bas nije nacistu.

----------


## magda_

Najprije moram reci da je moje sunce prohodalo :D  :D  :D 

Boze, Boze, kako smo zaljubljeni nas troje, sta je ovo, kakva je ovo ljubav koja ovako opija, drogiram se ljubeci te male njezne obrascice, rucice, nogice mmmmmm... Boze, Boze, hvala ti!!!

----------


## bundevica

prekrasno, uživajte  :Love:

----------


## magda_

> Čestitam na bebacu. Bas sam ponovno prelistavala tvoj prvi topic "Kako mužići promisljaju" i jako mi je drago sto prica ima ovakav kraj, a tko zna, mozda dobije i nastavak.   
> 
> Zanima me kako se kod njega dogodila promjena da prihvati ideju o usvajanju, imas li koji savjet ili trik? Jer ja bi isto posvojila a moj dragi jos bas nije nacistu.


Hvala Ivanas,
Ne mogu se tacno sjetiti kako se dogodilo to da prihvati ideju u usvajanju, ali znam da sam bila uporna, s vremena na vrijeme zapocinjala pricu, prepricavala iskustva sa rode, pod nos stavljala tekstove iz novina (ako bi izasla neka prica o usvajanju), price sa rode printala i citala mu, makar bila naporna nisam odustajala.
Osjecala sam da "meksa" polako. Napokom sam ga nekako nagovorila da predamo molbu, jer zaboga ni to ne ide brzo, i tu trebaju godine, mozda nam se u medjuvremenu dogodi i trudnoca... i eto krenuli mi.
eh cim su poceli razgovori sa centrom - obrada - on je postajao sve sigurniji, posebno ga se dojmila recenica psihologice da sada razmisljamo kako smo sada vec mozda  "trudni" (a bili smo zaista  :Smile: ), ponavljao je to.
sve vrijeme sam mu govorila da se opustimo i (posto smo vjernici) da se prepustimo Bogu i vjerujemo da ce nam On dati ono sto je za nas nabolje. Ako to nije dobro za nas neka se i ne dogodi. Govorila sam mu da nas niko ne moze natjerati na nesto sto ne zelimo (ovo je vezano za njegove strahove vezane za dijete), da nam niko nece baciti dijete u krilo i reci eto to je vase dijete i zdravo. To je pomagalo.
AAAAALLLLIIIII, kada je doslo dotle da vidimo nase sunce totalno je pao, zaljubio se na prvi pogled, vise nije bilo ni jedne dileme u njegovom mozgu. Od tada je on nosilac "projekta"  :Smile: )))
A sada je totalno lud za njim, neprepoznatljiv u usporedbi sa prvim reakcijama na temu usvajanja. Sada vec razgovaramo kako bismo usvojili jos jedno dijete, djevojcicu

Ja zasad nisam u stanju opisati svoje osjecanje srece, ovo je nesto predivno, i hvala Bogu kada smo se odlucili na ovaj korak. Nema sanse da bi moja ljubav i sreca bila išta veca da sam ga rodila. Bas danas setamo nas troje, i MM i ja razgovaramo o tome kako ni za 1% nasa sreca nije manja sto smo ga usvojili, nego da smo ga rodili. Ali to znamo samo mi koji smo to dozivjeli, jer znam mnogo komentara od ranije za nekoga: znas, oni nisu mogli imati djece, pa su usvojili..." kao eto nasli su utjehu i sl....
No to me ne zanima, nasa zelja je ostvarena, mi smo roditelji, imamo sina, dom nam je veseo i razdragan i sretni su svi oko nas, nasi najblizi.

puse svima

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Magdic puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas troje. Neizmjerno mi je drago zbog vaše sreće, uživajte sa svojim malim zlatom.  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## wewa

u pravu si, draga, svi smo sretni zbog vas   :Kiss:  
hvala dragom Bogu sto je okupio takvu divnu porodicu, nek vam se sreca mnozi   :Heart:

----------


## camel

> Ja zasad nisam u stanju opisati svoje osjecanje srece, ovo je nesto predivno, i hvala Bogu kada smo se odlucili na ovaj korak. Nema sanse da bi moja ljubav i sreca bila išta veca da sam ga rodila. Bas danas setamo nas troje, i MM i ja razgovaramo o tome kako ni za 1% nasa sreca nije manja sto smo ga usvojili, nego da smo ga rodili.


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## sima

predivno  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala na odgovoru, mislim i nadam se da ce i kod nas biti kao i kod vas. Samo mi treba jos strpljenja, a najteže je biti strpljiv kad nešto jaaako želiš. 

Puno pusa sretnoj obitelji.  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Krasno. Sreća iz tvojih posteva dotakne i nas koji čitamo.   :Love:

----------


## magda_

Hvala curke, predivno je sa vama dijeliti ovu radost. Puse.





> u pravu si, draga, svi smo sretni zbog vas   
> hvala dragom Bogu sto je okupio takvu divnu porodicu, nek vam se sreca mnozi


za moju wewu pusa ko trebević  :Kiss:  
dabogda i ti cim prije otupila od ovakve srece  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## wewa

> Hvala curke, predivno je sa vama dijeliti ovu radost. Puse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  wewa prvotno napisa
> ...


amin!   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

čitam,topim se od sreće i uživam  :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Val

e stvarno se ne sjećam kad sam osjetila ovako veliku u ljubav u nekom od postova!
*magda*, zaslužili ste sreću, i dobili ste je!  :Love:  

naravno, da takvu želim i našoj wewi!!  :Heart:

----------


## igralište

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Hvala curke, predivno je sa vama dijeliti ovu radost. Puse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  wewa prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja isto želim našoj wewi.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Korina

Magda, prekrasno je tvoje iskustvo i tvoji postovi iz kojih se točno osjeti vaša ljubav ... čestitam vam od srca... gotovo si me rasplakala svojim postovima   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

:Heart:

----------


## ententini

> Magda, prekrasno je tvoje iskustvo i tvoji postovi iz kojih se točno osjeti vaša ljubav ... čestitam vam od srca... gotovo si me rasplakala svojim postovima


  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:

----------


## eris

uh,ubi me ovaj podforum, rijetko navratim ali zaista me rasplaču ove vaše divne priče i ljubav koju nosite.

----------


## eva71

Tek sad citam price koje sam u zadnje vrijeme propustila. Dirnula me i razveselila tvoja sreca.  Cestitam ti nova mama!

----------


## magda_

hvala eva71  :Smile:

----------


## blackfairy

Cestitam i zelim svu srecu svijeta u odgajanju bebice!!!!

----------


## ocujato1

vaš anđeo je došao do vašeg krila,nježno ga ljujljajte,ljubite  i prepustite bogu da ga vodi .....svako dobro ovoga svijeta vam želim,neka dio vaše sreć e   obasja i lica  osoba   koje dugo iščekuju okusiti istu,među njima i moju dušu

----------


## magda_

hvala blackfairy :Smile: 
ocujato1, dao Bog cim prije, a to dugo cekanje se toliko smanji kad dobijes bebaca da ne bi vjerovala, nisam ni ja  :Grin: . a mi smo cekali skoro 10 godina.
sretno!

----------


## alanovamama

Čestitam

----------


## UmaBg

Najiskrenije cestitke  :Heart: .

----------


## navi

i ja čestitam iz sveg srca, jako mi je drago zbog vas :Heart:

----------

